# CH Nitelite's Who's On Deck?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous. It's always a treat to see one of Laura's dogs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You guys look great together!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's gorgeous and obviously adores you. Love the B&W photo!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All photos by our son Paul.

I was very proud of Daniela. The weekend was a great learning experience for her and all the dogs she showed had a great time, and she presented them like a pro.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Same weekend, with Bueller. Fun!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He is very handsome...looks like the tail works well...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> He is very handsome...looks like the tail works well...


 
Thanks. It was a fun weekend. Crew's sister was WB/BOS from BBE, Tommy select two days, the Smooth Collie select 3 days, the Eng.Cocker select 3 days, and the Berner BOB 2 of 3, and select once. 
We're real good in the tail department - they're all happy fools!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats..


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

My goodness Crew looks a lot like my Oakley! Love the pics


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, of course Crew is just gorgeous, but that bird dog is a stunning dog!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Someone asked me about the Berner we show - here he is.
Ch Jennycreek's Power Play With Adesa RE, aka "Otis".


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Crew is simply gorgeous! And Bueller... what can I say? :heartbeat That boy just makes me smile.

Beautiful Berner, too. I've only met one (a pup) but after five minutes of playing with him, I was head over heels! If I thought for a moment that we could provide the right kind of home for one of those dogs, we'd probably have one.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Crew is simply gorgeous! And Bueller... what can I say? :heartbeat That boy just makes me smile.
> 
> Beautiful Berner, too. I've only met one (a pup) but after five minutes of playing with him, I was head over heels! If I thought for a moment that we could provide the right kind of home for one of those dogs, we'd probably have one.


Just for you, then - (Bueller is the sweetest and funniest dog... and very tolerant of the puppies!)


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, that second one almost made me spit coffee all over my keyboard! LOL. That is too cute.
I'm thinking it must be next to impossible to have a bad day with those dogs in the house. Between the pointers and the goldens, there would always be something to laugh about.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Okay, that second one almost made me spit coffee all over my keyboard! LOL. That is too cute.
> I'm thinking it must be next to impossible to have a bad day with those dogs in the house. Between the pointers and the goldens, there would always be something to laugh about.


Yeah, Bueller really tries to appear dignified. But it's hard with Emilie and Norm around. The Goldens love the Pointers, and together it is a very happy, very busy, very entertaining crew.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!!!


----------

